# Field goal kick for $1000, bought a $500 project skiff



## Declan Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

Just a college kid looking to slay redfish. After kicking a field goal during a college football game halftime show for $1000 and getting on ESPN I bought a micro skiff. I hope to build it all semester. It needs a lot of work but should be ready for summer sight casting in southeast Louisiana. I will be documenting everything. 

Watch Field Goal: 




Skiff: 14ft skiff, 25hp 4stroke, Ipilot (everything is broken)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2019)

Nice going


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

This doesn't suck. I might have a cheap push pole for you.


----------



## Declan Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

jmrodandgun said:


> This doesn't suck. I might have a cheap push pole for you.


It should be an awesome boat once I get it right. Gonna need a poll and someone to build me a platform.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

He Kicks! 

He SCORES!!

Good deal right there!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Congratulations. Lot of potential and great backstory. Post some pix of your progress.


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

LOL! Nice kick! I'll enjoy watching your progress on you new boat. Hope you have a lot of fun with it.


----------



## Declan Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

The plan is to remove the larger bench


----------



## Declan Rogers (Dec 23, 2019)

Using an angle grinder and belt sander I was able to get the bench out


----------

